# DirecTV on Demand explosion



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow... I haven't looked at the DoD offerings for a few weeks. There used to be 3 HD shows, now there are several pages. Starz OnDemand has what looks to be a full catalog of movies, most of the major "cable channels" have lots of content up.

Seems like they are getting ready to take the 'beta' tag off pretty soon. Bring it on DirecTV!


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

IIRC DOD's actual announcement/release is supposed to be in May.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

I also found two new channels. One for the masters and another for PPV-only.
I forgot the number, just press GREEN from the first page.


----------

